# Work Permit for Crete



## Erich_von_Dalkenshield (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm a 70 year old American ESL teacher with 25 years of experience at all level of ESL teaching and living in the U.S. and abroad. 

I lived on Crete in the 70's and would like to return for a few years. Since I'm an American, I can't get more than a 90 visa, and therefore I'd like to try to get a work visa.

Is this at all possible for one who has an American, not an EU, passport?


----------

